# Best Iphone App to catch a cheater



## Alittlefunnnn

Tittle pretty much says it all. Just wondering what is the best way to monitor an iphone 4S. I rather it be free since there is no paper trail.

Thanks!


----------



## PBear

What do you want to do? And is it possible to jailbreak the phone?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

what part are you monitoring?

iphones can yield lots of info but also be difficult to catch a cheater if they are savvy enough to use apps instead of texting 


you can find texts by going into the backup file on the computer he syncs the phone with


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

I want to check what's going on on the phone. Want to know if there is contact with anyone else. The home computer is hooked up with spyware and nothing. Basically she's not using it anymore. She used to be on it a lot more but since the iphone she hasn't really been using it. 

Jailbreak? Don't really know what you mean by that. 

The time when I caught her cheating I noticed a pattern. She would delete ALL of her sent messages on her personal e-mail. So there was not paper trail. I thought it was odd that ALL sent messages were erased. I mean everyone saves a few sent messages at one time or another just because of normal every day stuff you deal with. Like e-mails to companies and so forth. You save them to keep a record just in case. Well, she never saved ANY sent messages. Lately all of her sent messages are there but on her iphone i noticed something the other day. I noticed that the voicemails that are automatically saved on iphones were ALL erased. 

Now I know i might be jumping to conclusions but I rather be vigilant than a shmuck, again.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

Almost, 
it's a she. I don't know what you mean by "syncs the iphone" with. I assume it's the laptop at home. It's where she stores the itunes although the itunes account she uses is her sisters' account. "She has more music" but who knows if that's the actual reason.


----------



## tacoma

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Almost,
> it's a she. I don't know what you mean by "syncs the iphone" with. I assume it's the laptop at home. It's where she stores the itunes although the itunes account she uses is her sisters' account. "She has more music" but who knows if that's the actual reason.


There is a file on that laptop which holds all of her texts, call logs.

Windows XP: 
C:\Documents and Settings\(username)\Application Data\AppleComputer\MobileSync\Backup\
Windows Vista: 
C:\Users\(username)\AppData\Roaming\AppleComputer\MobileSync\Backup\
Mac OS X:
/Users/(username)/Library/ApplicationSupport/MobileSync/Backup/

You need to retrieve it.

Forensic analysis of iPhone backup directory – viaForensics « viaForensics


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

Tocoma,
so basically if her iphone is sync to her sisters laptop then i would/could only access the info on her iphone from her sisters' laptop, right? 

We have itunes on our mac as well, so lets say it is synced to our laptop then i could access that file from my laptop. If i do, is there a way she would know that after i'm done? Like when she's using her iphone the following day?

I'm assuming this is going to ask me for a password?


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

Almost, what apps could they use instead of texting?


----------



## PBear

Would it be enough (to start with) to just look at her phone bill, and review her calling history?

If she wants to use her phone to cheat on you, she's going to get away with it if she's serious about it. Apps like Skype will let you communicate using strictly data, and can be added and removed daily. Many games allow messaging, bypassing SMS or any regular messaging apps.

Wish I had better news for you, but there you go...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tocoma,
> so basically if her iphone is sync to her sisters laptop then i would/could only access the info on her iphone from her sisters' laptop, right?
> 
> We have itunes on our mac as well, so lets say it is synced to our laptop then i could access that file from my laptop. If i do, is there a way she would know that after i'm done? Like when she's using her iphone the following day?
> 
> I'm assuming this is going to ask me for a password?


You need to access whichever laptop she`s backing up her iPhone to.

You will need no password to view the back-up files and there is no way she can discover you`ve accessed them unless you tell her.

The only password you`ll need is to the laptop used to back-up the phone if there is one.


----------



## tacoma

Pbear has a point.

Many innocent apps can be used to communicate without leaving a trace.
Scrabble even has a text system within the app I`ve heard of BS`s using it in this forum.
Facebook also has a messaging app, there are literally thousands of them.

If she is using the text abilities of the phone itself getting that file I mentioned will give you her texts.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

PBear,
i've checked the bill history and haven't found anything. Did that pretty much the minute I found out she had cheated on me. All I found there was that she calls and texts her sister and mom more than I thought it was humanly possible. lol

I think I might save myself the hassel and maybe set a small trap. Like call her when I know she can't answer her phone and leave a voicemail. If she deletes it automatically and deletes the back up then I need to assume that it's part of her routine. If she doesn't and then out of nowhere it's deleted then i can go the extra step.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

Tacoma,
OK thanks. I guess if I already checked the bill history and saw all the numbers that were sent and texted too then there isn't much more that the back up can give me.

I guess I was trying to figure out if she was communicating with anyone else using other not so normal format (i.e. texts, voice, etc). She does have a lot of games downloaded but the users she plays against are her mother, sister, girlfriends and my sisters.


----------



## PBear

I'm not sure what your test will accomplish if you're not seeing anything suspicious in her cell phone bill. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

If you get no odd numbers from the phone records it`s unlikely she`s using text to communicate.

The only other option is like you and PBear said, some other app.
Which you can`t access back-ups for to my knowledge.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Almost, what apps could they use instead of texting?



all sorts

there are free texting apps like textfree
IM apps like yahoo and skype
video chat apps like tango
game apps that have chat like words with friends


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

PBear said:


> I'm not sure what your test will accomplish if you're not seeing anything suspicious in her cell phone bill.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So basically i'm going nuts. lol


----------



## tacoma

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Almost, what apps could they use instead of texting?


Check the itunes on that laptop.

It will have back-ups of her apps.
Go through them and find out which ones allow texting or messaging.
Don`t discount an app because it`s not made for messaging, many game apps have messaging capabilities.

I`ve even seen recipe apps that have it.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

tacoma said:


> Check the itunes on that laptop.
> 
> It will have back-ups of her apps.
> Go through them and find out which ones allow texting or messaging.
> Don`t discount an app because it`s not made for messaging, many game apps have messaging capabilities.
> 
> I`ve even seen recipe apps that have it.


Tacoma,
ok thanks. Every time I see an inconsistency now I automatically think the worst. Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## ShuttleDIK

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tacoma,
> ok thanks. Every time I see an inconsistency now I automatically think the worst. Fun! Fun! Fun!


If you're not married & no kids... I recommend getting out. Why stick around w/ someone you don't trust? Kinda doesn't matter if she's running around or not.

Oops - just saw the "married" in the profile. Well, still - if no kids, I recommend getting out or at least a physical separation. I let my first one go on for almost 2 years after the cheating. We got our act together. Enough for me to know she didn't respect me. So I left. Much better for it.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

ShuttleDIK said:


> If you're not married & no kids... I recommend getting out. Why stick around w/ someone you don't trust? Kinda doesn't matter if she's running around or not.
> 
> Oops - just saw the "married" in the profile. Well, still - if no kids, I recommend getting out or at least a physical separation. I let my first one go on for almost 2 years after the cheating. We got our act together. Enough for me to know she didn't respect me. So I left. Much better for it.


Shuttle,
yeah I've thought about it a lot. I have 2 small kids (4 & 2). I can leave and know I will be Ok with the emotions I will deal with from separating. Not saying it would be easy at all. I'll tell you this though, I can't imagine having to have my kids deal with the fact that their parents are separating. I feel like if I do separate then I'm not giving up on me and my wife but more importantly I feel like I would be giving up on my kids.


----------



## ShuttleDIK

Alittlefunnnn said:


> I can't imagine having to have my kids deal with the fact that their parents are separating. I feel like if I do separate then I'm not giving up on me and my wife but more importantly I feel like I would be giving up on my kids.


Boy I feel you there. From what I understand it's better on them sooner than later. At least until their late teens. That way they can adjust to the new life pattern.

I had one set of friends who's parents waited until they were out of HS to break up; e.g. kept the false marriage together for the kids. They're well adjusted enough, but I know they're struggling in their own marriages now. Then again, who doesn't struggle? Life is suffering, says the bhuddist...

And I have cousins who are well adjusted after their folks split early.

I think it's more about the support and nurturing the kids get rather than the broken home aspect. What's better? Two great homes or one sucky?

I keep telling my wife - if you gonna fkuck this up, do it NOW while they're young. 'Cause later will mean damage!!!

I'm so sorry, man. Hey, you guys in therapy? Helped my folks out big time. They're in the 50 yr. club now. Good behaviorist helped them loads. Not about the psych, about the outcome.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn

ShuttleDIK said:


> Boy I feel you there. From what I understand it's better on them sooner than later. At least until their late teens. That way they can adjust to the new life pattern.
> 
> I had one set of friends who's parents waited until they were out of HS to break up; e.g. kept the false marriage together for the kids. They're well adjusted enough, but I know they're struggling in their own marriages now. Then again, who doesn't struggle? Life is suffering, says the bhuddist...
> 
> And I have cousins who are well adjusted after their folks split early.
> 
> I think it's more about the support and nurturing the kids get rather than the broken home aspect. What's better? Two great homes or one sucky?
> 
> I keep telling my wife - if you gonna fkuck this up, do it NOW while they're young. 'Cause later will mean damage!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry, man. Hey, you guys in therapy? Helped my folks out big time. They're in the 50 yr. club now. Good behaviorist helped them loads. Not about the psych, about the outcome.


Yeah we're in MC but I think it's useless to be honest. MC only works if BOTH parties follow through with the plan. I'm still doing most of the heavy lifting. When I bring this up in therapy the therapist becomes more concerned about "why" i keep making "myself" feel this way than focusing on why SHE'S not doing the heavy lifting. I feel like I battle my wife and therapist there. Last week we were leaving MC and the therapist knew I was pissed off so she asked to reschedule right away for next week my answer to her what that if she was doing it probono then I was all for it. She asked me why and I said because you don't fix anything for good you just put a bandaid on it so we keep coming back.


----------



## Allenhaiden

There is a stealth app to catch a cheater known as spy app with the help of which you can monitor any activity on the target phone without their knowledge as it's hidden and invisible. 

It's not free and you can get it in few $$. So try it and let me know.

Allen Haiden


----------

